# Arggggg. NEW Alternator overheated/overvoltage...



## alank2 (Dec 29, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

I'm getting really tired of this car... I really thought I had it all fixed up and went to take it on a small trip tonight. I get about 2 miles from home and the voltmeter (I *always* have one plugged into my cigarette lighter) started becoming erratic. It went from 13.5-14V up to 15, then 16, then 17! It was really freaking me out thinking that it was going to fry the rest of the stuff in the car. I made it home, but smelled some burning. Alternator so HOT it would easily burn skin. I disconnected the battery.

Background: I had a combination flasher that was popping fuses and I had replaced my existing alternator thinking it might be the problem. The new alternator didn't fix that issue, but I figured it was new and it was installed so I left it on.

I still have my old alternator so I am thinking I should put it back in.

Do you guys think the new alternator voltage regulator was bad or something?

Could there be something outside of the alternator causing this?

Should I check something before putting the old one back in?

Thanks,

Alan


----------



## alank2 (Dec 29, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

It finally cooled off and so did I so I spent some more time in the garage and swapped back to my old alternator. I'm getting faster at it each time I do it!!

Old one works great. Took it for a ride around and voltage was solid and stable in the high 13's low 14's.

Hopefully it will be running well for awhile now...

Thanks,

Alan


----------

